# Business CD secret codes??



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

I thought I had read about a sequence of buttons that could be pushed to adjust the CD Changer/AUX port volume? I have a Blitzsafe on my '00 car and want to see if I can get more juice. I already have the Belkin power pod w/ it's little in line amp.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The only volume adjust I'm aware of is the H/K speed sensitivity adjustment.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

nzDave said:


> I thought I had read about a sequence of buttons that could be pushed to adjust the CD Changer/AUX port volume? I have a Blitzsafe on my '00 car and want to see if I can get more juice. I already have the Belkin power pod w/ it's little in line amp.


On the 2003 model year and newer cars with the optional BMW Aux Input kit installed, when the radio is in the Aux mode, the CD 1-6 buttons adjust the sensitivity of the Aux Input. That's the only "secret code" for volume that I'm aware of.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> The only volume adjust I'm aware of is the H/K speed sensitivity adjustment.


 Does that adjust at what speeds it increases/decrease the volume or how much volume adjustment is made for speed? You can make the latter adjustment without HK (in my '02 at least).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Does that adjust at what speeds it increases/decrease the volume or how much volume adjustment is made for speed? You can make the latter adjustment without HK (in my '02 at least).


The GAL adjustment is there but it's not supposed to make a difference if you don't have HK. I've screwed around with it and it's never made any difference.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> The GAL adjustment is there but it's not supposed to make a difference if you don't have HK. I've screwed around with it and it's never made any difference.


 I haven't adjusted it in a long time, but I remember it making a difference. Something to do on the way home tonight, I guess.


----------



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

*Perhaps...*

I have HK, so maybe there is something.

When I was just guessing stuff this morning....I held down the Bass/Treble button and the 1 button for about 4-5 sec. and then the display read "Flat". So I thought I was heading in the right direction.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

To access the service menu in the BMW Business CD:
- turn the radio off, then on again
- press and hold M for 10 seconds
- display will show SN#nnnnnnnn
- press +/- to access settings
- press 1-6 to change settings

Settings I know of are:
SN - serial number
SV - software version
signal strength level
GAL - speed sensitive loudness
DSP - n/a
TP-V - traffic program volume (non-USA feature)
display check
tuner area selection
AF - alternative frequency (non-USA feature)

Cycle power to exit service mode.

Some aren't modifiable - hope that helps.


----------



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

*Thanxs!!!*

sounds good to me.... :bigpimp: :bigpimp:



bluer1 said:


> To access the service menu in the BMW Business CD:
> - turn the radio off, then on again
> - press and hold M for 10 seconds
> - display will show SN#nnnnnnnn
> ...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I haven't adjusted it in a long time, but I remember it making a difference. Something to do on the way home tonight, I guess.


 Forgot to post...

I didn't hear any change when adjusting the GAL...just like Kaz said. :thumbup:


----------



## siciliano (Oct 10, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Forgot to post...
> 
> I didn't hear any change when adjusting the GAL...just like Kaz said. :thumbup:


I couldn't help but play with all the settings once I read this...

I changed the GAL setting on my radio from 6 (I think) to MAX (or 10... whatever the highest setting is) and I notice a significant difference in the volume as I accelerate.

Does this mean I have an H/K system? Where else can I look to see if it's an H/K system.

(My 330i is use- oops, I mean pre-owned (2001) w/ PP).

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

siciliano said:


> Does this mean I have an H/K system? Where else can I look to see if it's an H/K system.


The GAL setting is there whether the car has HK or not. If you have HK there will be 'harman/kardon' badges on the front doors and rear deck.


----------



## siciliano (Oct 10, 2003)

Kaz said:


> The GAL setting is there whether the car has HK or not. If you have HK there will be 'harman/kardon' badges on the front doors and rear deck.


Thanks Kaz -

That means I don't! lol.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Didn't HK become standard on 330s at some point in MY 2001?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Didn't HK become standard on 330s at some point in MY 2001?


I thought it was for MY02. I don't have my document done yet. But standard or not the badges would still be there.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I thought it was for MY02. I don't have my document done yet. But standard or not the badges would still be there.


I think that happened sometime in 01, but only for 330s, (not 325/M3).


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

nzDave said:


> I thought I had read about a sequence of buttons that could be pushed to adjust the CD Changer/AUX port volume? I have a Blitzsafe on my '00 car and want to see if I can get more juice. I already have the Belkin power pod w/ it's little in line amp.


with regards to the volume of the aux input, there is a "AUX LEVEL" option when going through the audio settings: BASS, TREBLE, FADE, BALANCE, !!AUX LEVEL!!". When I first hooked up mine, the volume was very low and I was very disappointed. Then, as I was going through the settings, I came across that. It was set to 0 (5 being the highest). When I put it on 5, then the volume of the aux-input was pretty much the same as the radio and CD player.

Try that out!

LordB


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I thought it was for MY02. I don't have my document done yet. But standard or not the badges would still be there.


 March production.


----------

